# Cube Sting Teamline Rahmen, Mavic Crossmax SLR, Syntace Duraflite Carbon; XTR.....



## Cube_Airmatic (4. Dezember 2009)

Und vieles mehr!!!!

Hier gehts zu den heißen Teilen!!!!!



Gruß


----------

